# Solved: Wireless connected but no internet Windows XP



## jumpin_joe (May 13, 2010)

Hi. I just got a Belkin G wireless USB network adapter (v.3125) for my desktop (windows XP) and the windows wireless utility will let me connect to the network (Apple AirPort Express) but it won't give me internet. When I try to load a webpage it says "server not found"

I`ve pinged the loopback, IP, and default Gateway numbers. The loopback and IP are fine but the gateway breaks down and times out.


I know my wireless adapter is good, i tested it on another desktop at school. I just can't get it working on my computer at home.


I don't know if my windows has something not setup correctly or there is a security issue on the modem.




Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : n-jvkcf15z4ua2z

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-44-52-46-A5-20

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.16

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1

M.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please try dynamic addressing and show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## jumpin_joe (May 13, 2010)

That's what I get, see the edit to my initial post.

M.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your edited post shows static IP addressing. Try again...

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## jumpin_joe (May 13, 2010)

Hi. That fixed it, that is to say it is working now. The DNS server address was set to use the following instead of obtain automatically.

Thanks!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

